# Orion nt 100



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice old school orion limited edition amp.Hate to sell but have no real use for it at the moment..

ORION NT100 SUPER RARE OLD SCHOOL DUAL MONO AMP NICE!! - eBay (item 150622190623 end time Jul-20-11 20:02:26 PDT)


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, I almost forgot about the smoke finished ones.


----------



## The_Grimy_One (May 9, 2011)

Yea this is beautiful!


----------



## jbbizkit05 (Nov 22, 2011)

still have the amp?


----------

